# favorite black sabbath album whiteout ozzy?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Most sabbath fan hate dio and is attitude but i know one dude that like dio years, but my favorite blackk sabbath remain 1983 album Born again whit Ian Gillian (deep purple singer) has the best sabbath whiteout ozzy.

Zero the hero, disturbing the priest, born again(the song)

Am i the only one to like this album???


:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Born Again is also my favorite without Ozzy. You're not alone! It was my 2nd Black Sabbath album, after "Greatest Hits"  so I'm raised on it. I don't have anything against Dio singing either. Had a mixtape with Heaven and Hell & Die Young around 85 so raised on that as well.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

favorite black sabbath album whiteout ozzy?
My favorite Black Sabbath "white-out" was in 1972, in the back seat of a Trans Am.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Heaven & Hell_ - and by a wide margin compared to what other _sans_ Ozzy albums I've heard. In fact, _Heaven & Hell_ is head and shoulders above the two previous albums that Sabbath made before Ozzy left.


----------

